

YouTube is down - hilti
http://www.youtube.com
500 Internal Server Error&lt;p&gt;Sorry, something went wrong.&lt;p&gt;A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.&lt;p&gt;If you see them, show them this information:
xUp1tklHpDtnEMXBM7ZtsyFq533tteRk34-qhU3wPyitJWapaAo4o5srG1dO
jCkmM6pTh1ciXUgoi9i1D8x9iHOUeecC497EUdbJ0DIowKJ4FuVqTLUwX8jo
4bW5HnGdsTLiB3njZxSwdMa2Okd8HULNU6VIPAquq3-21WKs6TvLBCXkvD-z
w6zOjfVhIzEI-7Ff60NmENU522x2CxbE_7VQpIp-syVF7pQyySQFn97LjXa4
sU0L6wW6m0R13UQpWoYilv43Knopv_SxFXRu8g80S4pK62CJ-5TUKtS8T_7j
5pbjorlXHgF2hsLk9By077GRjrepwbLkmIts2lB_lt0cBgN_rVFXkdERLVaB
QzcG__Qcc6zoM990sZOIMzvyYBwsQfVDDg6zzm8JaqOIlwtNiS_32y1dLASq
IYOWAcJYEom8H-9-8GoU3tcB5ZbnpKpEwwnB73UwCtWxIsHjhh9MJivgtYxt
9IUT3DPvvMAPjBR7DbHkVsitzVoNIz9MrNQ4DFftSSCgPpl7-wEiN_37X98x
KmHioD_ezS4ay_Su9SisLXypT3zct2ErakvEpQJ86WGCJ0ulKW49vvMDG8Zf
q_Q7XCc1Osgjoi46nbyKmjlmUKaWNi2C-iMUwCIrSSy-Bjpymed9Rj0TB21K
yJYRRFTmiTz64RbF87pyxxtTJtChYYukhmSZKYdOm63Z5PmykEhh2JeTZRTg
t2WUWuvfncb_PaqTRcEcCerFTKd1DYj9s0bD-CgQ4HJ6820Bb_4WEEiTRmHs
mx1Qz000tag-bf4GNvT0OXEMuia7OuaIrhZXrwIxFmMM5BeVfP9c8mwoTWju
5bu0PuXDb1sRpkXKGXQLTkuqcZqYI_tloj7ZxZGkfHHB13TG8bUBhtxcHFEs
-uihShiiQ8m_IRB1UqEulbPrMDobxB_FEc_-42qcfNVPwsxh2l1t7RFjH9fo
p1LUdCwScW2i3Mlh73pX7lOSGLLar28ffApQviTGEs5j34uRC3w4ti4DdXk1
v0Ff3uKvq5Xatg8QarXP-mZYu9YQhmz5rBqZAOL0VXRtc-V_nO8s5dW4hjGu
1EPvjJ20dQDk0aVvoO4l4HgB_7voIoC6eDo0Nxqck0OVcNyi7aJC98RfjczN
VxtdKiK-9Ss3PBCbvU6x_fNPDVGpG5ENCBsetv4VWdV97LUlofdpfpB50OUz
...
======
noclip
In case anyone is still curious, part of the encrypted data in those blobs is
almost certainly the entire HTTP request sent by the client. A tiny GET with
just a Host: header generates a much smaller blob than a normal request with a
browser.

------
shebson
Both their site and their data API are down.

------
bonaldi
Someone typed "YouTube" into YouTube and it broke the internet. Then tried to
merge their accounts.

------
dmak
Must be Bob.

~~~
jhprks
who's Bob? why would he do such a thing?

~~~
dmak
This is Bob:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPJPIF4DBE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPJPIF4DBE8)

------
hilti
Full message

500 Internal Server Error

Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this
situation.

If you see them, show them this information:
xUp1tklHpDtnEMXBM7ZtsyFq533tteRk34-qhU3wPyitJWapaAo4o5srG1dO
jCkmM6pTh1ciXUgoi9i1D8x9iHOUeecC497EUdbJ0DIowKJ4FuVqTLUwX8jo
4bW5HnGdsTLiB3njZxSwdMa2Okd8HULNU6VIPAquq3-21WKs6TvLBCXkvD-z
w6zOjfVhIzEI-7Ff60NmENU522x2CxbE_7VQpIp-syVF7pQyySQFn97LjXa4
sU0L6wW6m0R13UQpWoYilv43Knopv_SxFXRu8g80S4pK62CJ-5TUKtS8T_7j
5pbjorlXHgF2hsLk9By077GRjrepwbLkmIts2lB_lt0cBgN_rVFXkdERLVaB
QzcG__Qcc6zoM990sZOIMzvyYBwsQfVDDg6zzm8JaqOIlwtNiS_32y1dLASq
IYOWAcJYEom8H-9-8GoU3tcB5ZbnpKpEwwnB73UwCtWxIsHjhh9MJivgtYxt
9IUT3DPvvMAPjBR7DbHkVsitzVoNIz9MrNQ4DFftSSCgPpl7-wEiN_37X98x
KmHioD_ezS4ay_Su9SisLXypT3zct2ErakvEpQJ86WGCJ0ulKW49vvMDG8Zf
q_Q7XCc1Osgjoi46nbyKmjlmUKaWNi2C-iMUwCIrSSy-Bjpymed9Rj0TB21K
yJYRRFTmiTz64RbF87pyxxtTJtChYYukhmSZKYdOm63Z5PmykEhh2JeTZRTg
t2WUWuvfncb_PaqTRcEcCerFTKd1DYj9s0bD-CgQ4HJ6820Bb_4WEEiTRmHs mx1Qz000tag-
bf4GNvT0OXEMuia7OuaIrhZXrwIxFmMM5BeVfP9c8mwoTWju
5bu0PuXDb1sRpkXKGXQLTkuqcZqYI_tloj7ZxZGkfHHB13TG8bUBhtxcHFEs
-uihShiiQ8m_IRB1UqEulbPrMDobxB_FEc_-42qcfNVPwsxh2l1t7RFjH9fo
p1LUdCwScW2i3Mlh73pX7lOSGLLar28ffApQviTGEs5j34uRC3w4ti4DdXk1
v0Ff3uKvq5Xatg8QarXP-mZYu9YQhmz5rBqZAOL0VXRtc-V_nO8s5dW4hjGu
1EPvjJ20dQDk0aVvoO4l4HgB_7voIoC6eDo0Nxqck0OVcNyi7aJC98RfjczN
VxtdKiK-9Ss3PBCbvU6x_fNPDVGpG5ENCBsetv4VWdV97LUlofdpfpB50OUz
_2BqYyoYvukXCmAm8UEGMQIY39PCIOjBE_xobDSdirSOY-8_HCUb7KnQfYzk HuGY-
JesYzg7EAPRtmE25x0g5ud8U4aUZc-x5m4iFBBU3kwu07_H0i8vx1Lr
2sXnuCXVVZ2zNuAmcsw7w0cmAwlVktguuhPzzAtd82RbuqVdUR3GXSOcRyFt YQqvWl-
JV1iJrzYzdsO-oCwfYGdAzdvEdJQxza0cGQvni3liJ7JJsvlR50kJ
oV99lCn1zDPegsNdAGGRPSXTtJcKB4NJgue9Anxx3xyQCfmfKkWq-zlzUKMb
EYeH0KY_mUOASD5azJK4jza6zstGoBd87VQM6hDtoYTjdjKQWBLUZ517m9GK
vmUkOxB3C6qDq_LbIVwdx69i2ob282tQVnCbu6IYped1pw4C0kJ0Q4h4B0f7 qxRFylm-
DlxgmxokIC6yj8ZG5AUoSO67Hk_hj1wFO1d9-vBjdJhieb_Pzhc3
uh4jt7ieOuvLjjeJhw26_pZvYKokySrSICbuEOZiYBgiNUV-OpT4Hlkoke78
Mz8n351mBLIDme1iYwH0hQsjH4OpIS-0BYYcdi2W0B_uQ7NHTzst0jzRIOSz
_hME8wZWn3aBt7P0AXuFS7FHHlhSLcqFwUCu2OA-UAraWIjolxsP68kUbDdJ r79F48112Dn-
IHDfzkLfTHDRMm9Zdcsm4qPdP0WQsAkWLXf1ZzfR0bSLLaWh
h7v5EtR1RafhC31tWqL2DhEdmEV0YkUIX32kBW2gdrl52Wmn6rnXMWMTj2LY
jPrKT8GFkCPfVd6gw2RspQbTafEszfaCgEfEKHK2hCTbsFsvp-mUtCGO7vqs pkeHs4j_n186UPs-
mktVMm1VWi7mI464YfAB_m4MB4-YJMpysdyEiaEqaj_N
Nk6Ag8MFtH5Tb_4PHlpmj4zZsomx5EShWRz4-6Ry5cETDT47eAW1lTIoomQ-
aXIs-8iPiLzeC7m32tp7GoIRyuhHy7SdDHykAwFJor7fDhAdytI9qfJUL8hF uOFB3qb_k-
FJP4z5JXVGQljzpGDukae2rHHDGx3NlnlMpqqiYxApCUleo7-3
PxScO14m4WcLvvVin3S1QFiutJq-8BtRp9a-svax7GEloa3LiGUk90Fd_3s5
UdSwGCEtJjmjKg400GkjvKxkanM0VbjcF5Zq7svI8zf3Gquot1HNewGBlogE
YTL2oOjdqCMi4aPdnzK4NAU1JTXqqshhDI7dXNWp07_yepMCYh-m8VIBqpdT
h3JfkBhBRa9ltEU2AVbn5gCMHo-lq18om2tuBQqC6Lb4o76GwzroBDdr-wu6
wQPK1PStcQ8yHvdeqcJ-dmvdVsMjp15LNimalphABEDB55weNQsxjTuuS0dP
EBxqyk_X9L9PFdc3D1Mt6dXWSHTKUJkRhioBoDBXp4gBF8J1UdjqGsSsYbZJ
d4RuMaF6k1vJsUewuZ-Fhie1eEQ1mKdKmwVdsyOlq9-8L1j3zdX86_sZdqYj
G4OWZO0rbKBNjNck8V3-p1-IRziOMt3PcNq2J9vb9Mw9Q41gPUg2e7RYwVpN
kw4OfdYqOsccClCXR270QBklhHTlKZzSaw-I8wsHBt9mECq0cI_GjPvODU9n
cczTbua9ntraj8T94mYtznMeLvfEySEtXkHTdNd-YxvGm6sfbceViPOZuwiM
zfTRGLGpERGdrQ7yYMyNKPtiqOWopYh0gyDcm8qx2JTWtFUFiEFD5J8RpqUK
QphFEY7l0Gx0w4mukpxJsGnP_KGpVUMTFZWsobz1QzKVQd6k6lQ8FMNASl7N
oVYNC78sgzLeNx0uJSWfzKnAJZqw8nhwY7gftqPEcjCi8iMmUKmYSj5J-l_o x_qDsruZG-
yUfxRvPg59mnI=

~~~
hilti
I wonder what this encrypted failure message is about.

------
jhprks
youtube android is down also

------
jhprks
500 Internal Server Error

Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this
situation.

If you see them, show them this information:
CVTyZw03UCV9TyLA92XgeFMiUFUY6zqTYdXYrfo8iLnhnHKTIE9nGp-TO5nj
Xf0ZDIrdYXPiEkL9XLt8SvE9ZGlSkhevpB6hR6NJ3VUgbZvQO5hSKiHuEGiG
w_YLCUDqGbv5Y4B9ogGosHUOPtoKcaB--IuefX26CZDBYhIO2g1EKm-1PqWF
U-LflZk3fcHpnHlLwl-PHAhPGDtIUiPKROVYTtxo3wweMXB6OXYPV0wUrLj-
7z-P2GnotT2V2YfKRnuJE8Yr4hx_lQYytOaMpOzwBpmsnyDVfd0ct9Ipoj_F
2ff8kDvADLTD1NsrLwUNKMRGNIcxR_e2tmE-d_Jjr3e8eyo3YnHFGbbIMVgK
86eLQhiP9GNnvxU17qXoTyq2viGPy11eFReOa1uPIqUUEPMrQ3Zuu8dkinob
2M7ZHbPrWp1JChW5U1H9Ev4d_DkCMUH7a_xPDoVDwoA7yat5jG31jtX04RD9
xOEIRSatdOO1npv8Xme0kkBQfvC1f5DhFZ3MpArFOq9wVBion35LMWwskS4X
pP48ITgMw9HaJT45fqIOI4sCAR5kysFC7na2vWjujEGT8en-ZSayzVDXhBCw
Y8pDsUSQtDwwZXe8pEIP_YU2W7FFh-ouSTMtwQPtwWnjQvY0dDS1k-lK6FdV
ld6bvwN9u9I-M8Gtrxg5ujfQDECVfXwCFvhiUUiwA2X6Jh5WNzv1vltuta_7
Z3mxjPCdMY660n5BycQkpKf6FaWQPoyDTnnsgHErh2CLKIcP0WljFOGu5PBE
g-c_nprw_U9WyL0ilXyQGs5bXQYuJN1A-mPZvhVaJaPxheScYYNeq1jPOOya
U84C6u9UiPaisk4MFGJhwv1JJR6QKl1xV5vL0yOU6lPH_w_9-3Vv0Z8WEUT5
1pnaYb7n1_Wy7Pru8v0936OJAJPALmgLSc3foYxO4shGbBYMifDzSbVScZcg
VjsHcHr2g_aY_Tu0_9S9C9_hs1C_Gm4RynSABFWdvXdcSJidtiXhwjBc9sto
ioFLeid16bGQUtMjMRckZys2xG7PIN1BGCEvFk8z9uMv4R3wWWXPwfCjghGa
vSN8ha-a8UvgLoLCJ8QBCfU4VdrzMRD7N_T6cXS5gvTAq_Tz41KfkPtINq-a
pchjzb72H2MdfGyLMXMkAbjmu3lWKOKwfDcOrAusaHk8_3UplfqE5mNkFTn9
zNH3DpcIeueaZt7xLKz6ky3fDxhvUWh8NJss2bblsw_j5TwwlDEAO_3jSWo6
wzaMkaabgPDAo4F8m8yjRfCFWl0-gFjEjlfJe6UED8g6gBMiVkVGSSzle3hq
Ry3fP_i3Au737neukwImKUsU1-gN10V02o_agugUfXuCpn0Up_SJd5oSd51O
MzeLucE8OHDlyv1ECIRNpS8fj6DDODkVYjQr4fBlG4_6Hw2dyadlgTaNPfko
fkUDu1cyQNHGTC0-LdbD6AiDamwcCLkn8DQgmFlHW1K4LckfslMBBKWkQo_b
sTcMPseuRLPw78WMmlZJUhZcfVl_Hv0mk4nFCrSJAY2V_I5Jcw3WMoAGnRml NoyLA5YGoGq-
FyNHQSbHSeC_j2j2-eOVM0FB6eIvflem4iT7VNeMOyYRjxTu
5vsm8PpaHIK4Rz5Kc5c8_D0jRvurlTkrC2Rdfj7pAe9ROPyme16OGBahSbCi
oe3gIvrmCo6tqhPNeQwZooa69quwqPgBjyCkjxsVG8hzeeh1O3lQ0P_ZxakE
iJvnJj9g8YA3-kS5yKYleKGtQWD8FwIj_CVnz_3JJ8LGxpF37HeQsPbWwp2V
9y2J-yI8kNQpfkTFyfmqsfmA9KdXCOuB_gZ29H90lF9H2E1PN8gRSrnRgRwR
v5Hv0yZu_3uMDInvW7gtlZt4NrIhJOmnomhjcHQS2aL0h_V3fTS5Cw3V0LyU
3up1mi_obnymQlgy3gaR8fmPKq_AMMxfiZw9TEz-4b8CqvtKdQpUgFcz6iQi
JXwoW3sMqjrBCgZu2RjXYXN9bpOV2lJPRT4sETRhI2B_ZZrCIuB-XGeT0cTJ
9oTlY0GL_bSdqzjZdbovENuuwqFyI1K9MDd1CM-wfe7-ApXhUPGHCGXBISmn
V-BOEU8fh2b0bVTm_ZHV9PHbVLxqdWQJ5pZfEHVqYEfXDoT2lDJGmbpTgIPe
cKhztvVlOrUP5Rdxm5AF8_Z8RLTU_NiZ_Y8swWqPN6mdtemhu8b4ZuTH0QKR
9Qb0_qS-B8N8E0c8maO1OH7PzrufQzLdaWQGIkh4-lpDSah8kSwcbGHpR-HE
mmbSp68AK68vy2-pVsIQI0xKXAA38dFGkIJFDfpQGpJC5ON7IUQK0-fp5Ff-
eTKAcxqtANuWS6k3F_UcUFVIt83RjiVA4h6EYDFmuz18yryQ17QEy0KZaAib
YVW73XWoHKwjPvEGy_y4OikmmEpGDaKz74CrC22ELgpVEOX_s8kxVJK599Kd
SjRNi9wdSMXguA9KzORYIpK20Wd7pAJnMoLq59KqhgbwMA2Uq9UgQKa2gdQz
G1F9R-swCvBDlVwDyQF4gsHl-GPupknkGRS1p2W6_hM-WEVkaRysQjTusT5t
2Q3cgH3i5scE7qEo_2UpwuawVQNbNtq8hMxYsppEaa2DNb-TmFpv0fCGAvlF
7hawO-r57rboI50-Ry-UZ_1_EacUFkMY1p6ORSuru4g6vPd4X6hdSM9rAyp5
0VemnORr0ERMNh5hh_Bk4qFnLx_3hMhKKfq_V_dcK1gaA4HZzCYVx5Kh43Fo
6-AVGBI4c-2cBNh1CsV_E5cP7i-5dZpoM_tgvD3hY1VdRi8cdk8t1INHMHGe NV4YFYWW1mEIMY-
zeHGGKXkILMHfw2gkYUJi_vExMKRQ1CbjHqHFXj3uJj1Z
Roj2vih24M67KwfdSlxryY8UWaZWtrJaHkwtaKB47Jua7qspnhBvf6Xi-jZW
KD2Ms-G1oRmZ_y6b7gqnPrUL3jJh37lZK7qyOOwrARCeWlqhkgt34aUWfbtb
Mhlu03t0yd01HKs_2oeMVLVQCOcxUIz-BLBXr5CPZLoB3a-cFgnQNn_PbZPR
MoaeD7Lcs8t4uzHAaSgYnE30QkLtyf7D8B5K-FM6OXnpk6V3fRXTK9wnbtnZ sch8QIsIagqUpgPt

------
jhprks
i see it!

~~~
hilti
Queries like this one are working
[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hacker](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hacker)

